# My Orange Eyed Blue Tiger shrimp is pregnant!!!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I am sooo excited to announce that my female very dark blue orange eyed Tiger shrimp is pregnant. I saw her today with eggs under her belly  

SOOO we will have locally bred Orange Eyed Blue Tigers in the future!

As this female is from a different breeder than the ones I have just sold, this means that the genetic pool will be more diversified and that means better genetics in our breeding programs! Better chances of getting the darker blue coloring. 

Personally I prefer the lighter blue, but that's just me, many want the very dark almost black color. So keeping fingers crossed, this may be the start of a whole new generation of OEBT's!


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Don't all the cardina shrimp need brackish water to spawn and go through a very annoying-to-raise larval stage?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

No they don't...very few of the Cardina sp and the Neocardina species need brackish water to hatch in. 

Amano, Bamboo, Rudolph Red Nose, Opae Ulla's all need brackish water as they go from larvae to baby shrimp, but most of the ones we see here are able to reproduce in freshwater!

Tiger shrimps are one of the ones that have miniatures of the adults.
I have lots of yellow & green babies running around my tanks right now!


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Thats pretty awesome I didn't know that.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*I hope you will have a lot of babies*

That's great. I hope she will be fine and give you a lot of babies!

Any pictures?

Do you keep them all in different tanks?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats and keep up the good work


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

This is an Orange Eyed Blue Tiger shrimp, and my female is as dark as this one!

They come in different shades, some are lighter blue, some are blondish but all have orange eyes...*very unique *and no one knows how the orange eyes came about, but they are the ONLY shrimp that reproduces these orange eyes. 

So in the babies, I could get a mix of light,dark blue, and blonde colors, but all will have the orange eyes, and all of them are capable of producing the dark blue colors.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> This is an Orange Eyed Blue Tiger shrimp, and my female is as dark as this one!
> 
> They come in different shades, some are lighter blue, some are blondish but all have orange eyes...*very unique *and no one knows how the orange eyes came about, but they are the ONLY shrimp that reproduces these orange eyes.
> 
> So in the babies, I could get a mix of light,dark blue, and blonde colors, but all will have the orange eyes, and all of them are capable of producing the dark blue colors.


very nice. !!


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

*Thats so exciting!*

Congratz  thats awesome news...

Can't wait to get my hands of some of those


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Actually I have 2 berried females now!

I also have other Tiger shrimp, if you are looking for a neat looking shrimp!
Some of these Tigers have a blueish tinge and some have a reddish tinge to them...they are


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

NICe, I didnt think that anyone in the GTA had these shrimp, very nice looking, one of the few species of shrimp I would LOVE to have.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I can ship overnight by Purolator...I have someone getting them in Sask.


----------

